# The carotenemia of hypothyroidism



## Andros

The carotenemia of hypothyroidism

The occurrence of carotenemia in hypothyroidism, long known, is confirmed. However, it is found only in those who ingest food containing carotene, so is not likely to be encountered in infancy.

Abstract here.......
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=9c17e45bb50d16b0240c84c1e8838c92

More......
http://cpj.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/20/1/25


----------

